# Heather 5 - by Mollycoddles (~BBW, Eating, Sex, MWG)



## Observer (Dec 2, 2007)

_~BBW, Eating, Sex, MWG_ - Justin returns to a much heftier honey and a freaking out mum

*Heather 5
by Mollycoddles and JC

(For chapters 1-4 click here)​*
Heather snuggled in an inch deeper into her blanket, her giant chest and tubby belly rising with every breath she took in the pitch-black darkness. 

"When was he coming home?" she thought anxiously. Justin was due back any minute and she desperately wanted to surprise him with her newly rounded figure. She’d been adding inches to every part of her body ever since he left &#8211; not just to her already ample rear but also to her chubby tummy, hefty thighs, and bloated breasts. Of course, her backside was probably still her most obvious asset, but it didn’t look so ridiculously outsized for the rest of her as it once had. 

Heather began to crawl out of bed, miserable that Justin hadn’t arrived yet, when she heard the door slam. Aha! That had to be him! She quickly scrambled back into bed, clutching the top of her blanket tightly with her pudgy fingers and pulling it back over herself. Suddenly, the door sprang open and there stood Justin, just as she’d pictured him. Heather couldn't see very well in the dark, but she thought he might have gotten himself a little tan while he was away. Of course, that only made him cuter and Heather desperately hoped that he’d think the same about the changes in her. She kept her mouth shut but couldn’t help squealing in excitement. 

"Heather, is that you?" Justin said suspiciously. “Why’s it so dark in here?” 

“Of course its me, stupid!” called Heather. She hadn't waited in bed for an hour for her boyfriend to ask her stupid questions. 

“Don’t turn on the light!,” she said quickly as she saw Justin groping for the switch. She wanted this to be a proper surprise. Shaking her head, she took a more playful tone of voice to continue. 

"C'mere, Justin, I've got a present for you." 

His eyes lit up. “A present? What is it?” 

Heather grinned and put up her fleshy arms, imitating a felon in surrender. "Why don’t you come over here and search me for it?" 

Justin dove under the covers, feeling her plump, jiggling breasts (she was only wearing a thong), her colossal potbelly, and her vast cellulite-covered legs. He rose abruptly from the covers speechless. 

"You like it?" asked Heather, caressing her newly chunkened body as she spoke. 

Justin gave no reply. Heather began to panic. This was the man who loved her fat, right? It hadn't been a dream, right? Right? Heather closed her eyes and reopened them. There was only one way to find out. 

"I am a little too fat, though, right?” she said. “I kinda let myself go while you were gone. Perhaps I should diet or something." 

She braced herself dreading his response. Would he agree? He’d seemed so happy to see her growing rounder before he left that she hadn’t thought there could be any doubt that he’d think she was more attractive the bigger she got. But had she gone too far? Had she become too fat for him? 

Now, suddenly Justin spoke up. "No way! You call this fat? This is nothing! " 

Heather’s face fell. She thought she was already plenty fat! She’d made so much effort to plump up and now Justin still didn’t even consider her fat. What a disappointment! 

"Yeah, I just...well, you see," Heather tried to think up an excuse. 

“Hey, at least I tried! I’m twice as big as I was when you left, you should-“ 

But she couldn’t get any further before a laughing Justin put his finger to her plump lips for silence. “It’s okay, baby, you look great. This is the best present you could have gotten me!” 

Smiling, Justin pulled back the covers and jumped in bed next to Heather. The bed bounced and Heather’s entire body rippled and jiggled. She really was a far cry from the little twig she’d been just a few short weeks ago! 

“But..you said this was nothing!” persisted Heather. She was a little annoyed about that. “I’m sorry,” said Justin, massaging Heather’s flabby back. His fingers sank deeply into the rolls of soft flesh around her shoulders. 

“I didn’t mean anything by that. I just meant you look awesome, but you’d look even better bigger.” 

Heather sighed, blissing out, at the feel of Justin’s strong hands rhythmically kneading her adipose. He reached around her front, wrapping his arms around her enlarged girth and squeezing her plump chest tightly. 

“Oooo,” sighed Heather, thrilling to his warm, inviting touch. She felt Justin’s fingers exploring her soft flesh, moving over her hefty boobs down to her bloated belly and back around her colossal rump. She giggled as she felt his grip tighten around her backside, squeezing one fat butt cheek in each hand. 

“Mmm, Heather, I thought your bottom was beautiful before but it’s even more gorgeous now!” 

Heather laughed as Justin flipped her over ( with a little difficulty due to her increased poundage) and lowered himself on top of her. A broad smile spread across Heather’s rounded freckly face as her fingers worked their way under his shirt. With a little help, Justin quickly wriggled free of the shirt. Heather felt herself grow damp at the sight of his rugged physique. Heather ran her fingers across his chin and down his front, tickling his lower belly and stopping just short of his crotch. 

“Whoops,” she giggled, sitting up, letting her blubbery gut roll over the crotch of her thing. “Looks like something’s in the way here. Let me help out with that. I want to see ALL of my man.” 

She reached down and quickly undid Justin’s pants and pulled them down. Now both of them were there in nothing but there underwear, although, as big as she was, it had to be said that Heather’s left a lot less to the imagination. As she tried to grab hold of Justin’s boxers, he leaned forward and tickled Heather’s pudgy tummy. 

“Hee hee!” Heather recoiled, protecting her tender, chubby abdomen with her fleshy arms. “Stop that, it’s not funny!” 

“Aw, come on, baby, I can’t resist,” said Justin. “It’s just so cute. Look at that beautiful belly.” 

He gently took hold of Heather’s arms and moved them to her sides. As he did so, Heather sat up straight, thrusting out her bloated knockers and bulging tummy just a little. She’d gained so much weight, in fact, that it looked like her tummy was pooching into distinct rolls now. Justin couldn’t stop himself from grabbing onto the lowest roll and giving it a loving squeeze. It was soft and malleable. Heather frowned in mock indignation. 

“Oh, and what are you doing there, Justin?” 

”Just having a little fun, Heather.” 

“Well, are you going to play with my fat tummy all night or are you going to come here and give your woman some sweet loving, hmm?” 

He didn’t need to be told twice. Heather leaned back and raised her thick legs into the air, so that Justin could grab onto the sides of her thong (the front still being covered by her hanging gut) and yank them off. It wasn’t as easy as it looked. The thong was plenty tight because Heather had grown so substantially, and the back butt-floss had slipped tightly between her swollen buns. Finally, he worked it down her tubby thighs and over her trunk-like legs. Now totally naked, Heather felt more aroused than ever. 
“Oh, man,” she thought, “I can’t take this for much longer…I’m so wet that I don’t think I’ll be able to sit up without slipping! “

It didn’t help matters when Justin removed the last of his own garb, and Heather saw her boyfriend in all his manly glory. 

“Ooo, Justin! That’s enough foreplay! Get inside me now!” 

Heather gasped sharply as she felt Justin slide into her. Slowly, slowly, he began to move rhymthically back and force, Heather’s soft, flabby body jiggling and rippling in time with his thrusts. Heather clenched her chubby toes and grabbed a hold of Justin’s back, squirming in ecstasy. 

”Oh!” she cried. “Oh, Justin! That’s right! Oh…Justin…how does…how does it feel…to make love to…to a girl this big? Do I feel…good?” 

”It’s just amazing, Heather, there’s no better feeling in the world than to be inside you!” 

“Oh…oh.” Heather’s eyelids fluttered. “Then…you don’t think…I’ve gotten too…too fat? Blimped… blimped out…too much?” 

“No, Heather, you’re perfect, just perfect! I love every pound of you!” 

“I’m so glad, Justin… I was afraid that maybe…maybe I’d become too fat… but I’m glad that you like the bigger me…that you like me as a big…a big..oh!…a big fat blimp.” 

“Yes! Yes! You’re so incredibly sexy when you’re this big and soft! I just want to touch every inch of your big, beautiful body!” 

Heather grabbed the sides of the bed to steady herself. The feelings coursing through her body were so intense now that she felt like she was going to explode into a million pieces. But as she felt Justin pumping away at her, she felt a sudden urge, a sudden need for Justin to tell her something…something unusual. And nothing could have surprised her more. 

“Oh…oh…Justin…can you do something…something for me?” 

“Anything! I’ll do anything for you, Heather!” Justin’s face was screwed up in concentration, sweat was pouring off his face. 

“I want you… I want you… I want you to talk fat talk to me,” Heather said, almost embarrassed. Did she really want that? She could hardly believe that those words had come out of her mouth. She’d always told herself that she had gained all this weight just for Justin, but the truth was… she’d done it for herself. She liked the feel of all this nice, soft flesh enveloping her body, warm and comforting and, well, almost sexy. And she was getting really turned on by her own bloated body. “I want you to tell me how fat I am… how much fatter I’m going to be… tell me I’m a blimp, Justin! Tell me!” 

Justin obliged. “You’re a blimp, Heather. But you’re my blimp!” 

Heather squealed in delight, flailing her chunky arms. She imagined Justin’s shaft inside her warm, accepting mound, pushing in, further and further. A sudden, silly image fleeted across her mind, that it was acting like a pump and that each thrust was inflating her to a greater and greater size, making her bigger and fatter and rounder, inflating her like a raft. Of course, that was silly. But still… 

“I love every part of your fat, sexy body,” whispered Justin savagely, his tongue dancing in Heather’s ear. She giggled and twitched at the delicate sensations. “I love your plump, plump tummy, so full of yummy food, all that good food you’ve been eating. And I love your big fat ass, so full and round. And your thunder thighs are the absolute best ever…You’re my dream girl, Heather, my perfect little piggy.” 

“I can’t take much more of this,” cried Heather. “I think I’m…going…going to…come soon. Oo…it feels…feels so good.” Heather rolled her eyes, gasping. “Ooo…I think…Ooo, I think I’m gonna explode!” 

Heather gripped Justin tightly and pulled him close as she erupted into orgasm, bucking and spasming wildly, and simultaneously Justin emptied himself into her. Heather groaned at the sudden sharp, pleasurable feeling of being filled up before she felt her muscles relaxed and she went limp. 

Gasping, Justin pulled himself out and rolled off his porky girlfriend. Heather’s ballooning belly jiggled and shook as she felt her lover roll off of her. She turned, smiling, to look into his eyes, and knew, without a word, that it had been just as special to him. Enveloped in a strong, hazy afterglow, the two lovers soon fell into an exhausted, contented sleep, still in a tender embrace. 

(Oh, I should mention that Heather and Justin were sure to use the proper protection when they made love, because, hey, you can’t be too careful. They’re responsible kids, and they wouldn’t want to set a bad example for all you folks watching at home.) 

********************************************** 

In the morning, Heather awoke to a delicious smell. Justin was gone. Heather yawned, stretched and stumbled out of bed. She hadn’t bothered to put on any pajamas after their love session the night before, and Heather caught a glimpse of her pudgy, naked body in the full-length mirror on the closet door. I really have filled out since Justin’s been gone, she thought to herself as she cupped her hands beneath her ample rack.

She smiled. Yeah, she was bigger, but she didn’t mind one bit. Justin liked her just fine this way, heck, he actually preferred her this way. And even if he didn’t she just felt a lot better about herself now. She felt sexy and womanly. Her hefty hips and prominent jugs had finally arrived just as she’d always hoped they would. Her bulging bottom was still her biggest asset, as she saw when she turned slightly to get a look at those two rounded cheeks. That was why she had so much trouble finding pants that fit! But now that the rest of her was catching up to her ballooning ass, she hoped that she’d at least be able to find decent jeans in the bigger sizes. 

But for now, she’d have to deal with the clothes she had lying around. Drawn by that luscious aroma, Heather didn’t want to waste a lot of time getting dressed. She was hungry! She quickly pulled a pair of tight slacks up over her widening thighs and threw on an old button-down shirt. The buttons strained over her improved hooters and ample tummy but most of them closed. She did decide to leave the button two open, though, allowing the world just a glimpse of the soft pudge around her middle and her newly sunken bellybutton. 

When Heather arrived downstairs, she was amazed at the sight before her! Justin had woken up early to prepare a gigantic brunch. What a guy! 

"Dig in!" said Justin, smiling as he emerged from the kitchen. "It's all for you!" 

Heather really was impressed. "All of it?" 

All the food looked exotic, and when she bit into the first fruit her tastebuds went berserk. It was way too much food, even for Heather, but everything looked so good... but everything looked so good... 

Halfway through the brunch, Heather shifted her weight in the chair and thought she heard a sudden rip. She didn’t think much about it though, all this wonderful food was too distracting, so it was only later when she finally stood up that she noticed that her inflating buns had split the seat of her pants. She did, however, notice immediately when she reached forward for another sweet roll and popped a button from over her cleavage. 

She was thrilled to see that her knockers were swelling to such an astounding (for her) size, but when she pulled back to get a better look at the damage, she forgot to hold in her rotund gut. In addition to being covered with fat, it was also overloaded with tasty, fattening goodies and it surged forward, tearing the remaining buttons from their strings. 

“Man,” said Heather through a mouthful of pastry, “I can’t believe that I actually burst all the buttons off my shirt. I really should cut back, at least until I can go shopping, or I won’t have anything to wear at all. But this food is all so good that I just can’t stop eating!” 

And she couldn't! She just couldn't stop! Even when she started to feel full, the delicious taste compelled her to force feed herself until her swollen tummy overloaded her jeans button and sent it flying. 

She gulped down the last treat and looked at herself. She couldn't believe herself; she’d totally ruined her outfit! She looked like she’d gained weight sitting there! She stared open-mouthed at her grinning boyfriend. 

“What kind of food is this anyway?” she asked. 

“Oh, it’s Columbian food.” 

That was unusual. Heather had never tasted Columbian food before. Her parents were Irish, so she’d grown up on bland potatoes and corned beef. Not Guinness, because we’re not going to be that stereotypical, please. But she did eat Lucky Charms for breakfast. 

"Columbian food is very, very fattening, you know,” said Heather slyly, sensing that this was no coincidence. “I think I saw a show about it on the Food Network.” Heather watched that particular channel a lot these days. “It’s also high in calorie and sodium content, isn’t it?" 

Justin coughed. “Is it? I had no idea. You know, us guys, we don’t think about stuff like that.” 

He tried to change the subject but still kept the conversation going with his expanding girlfriend. 

"So, how's Shelly?" he said, squirming just a bit under Heather’s amused glare. 

"Fatter than ever," Heather replied under her breath but from Justin’s increased squirminess she was pretty sure he had heard her. "She’s put on quite a bit of weight while you’ve been away, too. Almost as much as I have, I spose.” 

“Oh?” said Justin. “That’s interesting. But I’m sure she still doesn’t look half as good as you.” 

Heather blushed, but the compliment secretly pleased her. “Oh, stop it! You’re too nice, Justin. I guess you should know, after you left, I enlisted Shelly’s help in gaining weight. She ended up putting on a few herself. We’ll see her soon enough, since I promised to go over later today. But first, we really need to go shopping! I’ve been blowing up so fast that I never bothered to get any larger clothes. Look, nothing fits properly anymore!” 

Heather waved her hands at her inflated body and her tattered clothes stretched over her exaggerated womanly curves. Her thighs and gut overwhelmed her torn pants and her massive arms and globular melons spilled out of her ripped shirt. 

“I’m practically naked! I need to go up at least three sizes right away, I’ll bet!” 

Justin turned his oh-so-casual gaze from the ceiling fan and glanced at Heather’s overly pudgy middle. "Terrific" he said happily, clapping his hands together. "I'll get the car." 

"Oh man," said Heather patting her bloated belly as they pulled out of the garage. It gurgled quietly as the car hit a bump and Heather felt slightly sick from being so full. "That big meal was just too much for me. If I keep eating like that, I am going to get so fat." 

Justin laughed. "You have no idea", he said smiling. 

Of course, although relieved to find Jason unopposed to her size or even further gaining, Heather realized that she still needed a new Sophomore year wardrobe that would last. Her Mom was already aghast at her gain to date and had been making various threats. At just over 2290 pounds she now had the massive chest that she’d always desired and felt fine with the rest of her body. She resolved to try to be more moderate in her snacking. By watching things very carefully for the next three months she did in fact manage to avoid soaring past 230.

Still it wasn’t enough. She went home for Thanksgiving, where her Mom had a chance to really take in her daughters size 20 body. Predictably her Mom didn’t care about the improved size of Heather’s mammaries, her obvious happiness or boy friend Jason’s opinions. She was totally upset over Heather’s ballooning saddlebag hips, abdominal love handles and ample backfat. She just couldn’t imagine accepting a daughter of hers being so large. She declared that she wasn’t paying for another semester of tuition unless Heather agreed to attend a fat camp during Xmas vacation. 

Her Father thought this a little extreme, but ultimately lost the battle. When the Christmas break came Heather found herself was enroute to Sgt. Sandra Sphincter’s Crazy Christmas Image Enhancement Camp.

What happened next, of course, is told as part of the story of _Alice,_ (found here). Her stay at the camp was a disaster. Eventually Justin, working with friends of several other campers, managed to stage a breakout. Then, reluctantly, her Mom had to accept her daughter’s willingness and desire to be a big woman. 

Getting her Mom to that point wasn’t easy. Heather’s much more pragmatic Father pointed out to her, after some straight talk with Justin, that Heather's grades were fine, she and her boy friend were happy, and she was now technically an adult. Pushing Heather any harder on weight issues wouldn&#8216;t work &#8211; she and Justin would probably just be forced to strike out on their own without degrees, possibly limiting their earning power for life.

In January Heather returned to the dorm she and Shelly shared &#8211; and Jason promised to protect her from further weight-hassle grief - ever.

( For the next installment click here)


----------



## The Id (Jan 4, 2008)

Oops! Never saw this one when it first went up. A personal favorite, I must say. Always love the redheads, and the description here was tops.


----------



## Brit_FA (Jan 5, 2008)

Is Jason the same as Justin, or did I miss something?


----------



## The Id (Jan 5, 2008)

I think so. The little adendum with Jason appears to have been added as it's not in MC's original. It's probably just an error.


----------



## Observer (Feb 17, 2008)

The addendum was added as part of the corrolation of the Heather, Alice and Amber series - and the Jason/Justin mix-up has been corrected. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Sof O Kleez (Feb 28, 2008)

Molly,

It would be so excellent if you made a spin-off series about Laurie and Jen.
I'm sure you get that all the time but they are my favorite characters because of they are so snooty and arrogant. Let's see how their story progresses.. - will they continue to get their just desserts? :eat2:


----------



## Observer (Mar 2, 2008)

Laurie and Jen are actually part of the Alice series, not Heather. If you're not up to date on their eventual expansion check here.


----------

